# Pharma Gaba?



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried this stuff? Claims are stronger effect then L-theanine. Interesting.

http://www.doctormurray.com/newsletter/05-17-2007.htm

You can buy it from here.

http://www.lef.org/newshop/items/item00865.html


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

i'm looking into it right now... I feel I should buy it. Anyone else try it?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Can't buy it in the uk. Maybe it is something to do with body builders using it. FDA has approved it so how ridiculous i can't buy it here. I'm going try some other usa suppliers and see if they will ship, but as i said on another post Amazon said they could not ship it to the uk.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

bling, as I posted on another thread about PharmaGaba, this online store is in the UK and they claim to have it:
http://www.thevitaminservice.com/produc ... d=10012955

Expensive though at £23.56 Is this not the same thing you're looking for? I might try it myself.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Malfie, i'll check it out.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey Im supposed to be getting mine today... but what is up with human growth hormone? I don't want to grow any further than I am or have any bad effects with it.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Malfie, i've just ordered some, although i have recently ordered quite a few tubs of seredyn, so if this is better, i might not use the seredyn as much, but i'm sure i'll use it eventually. Must stop ordering stuff now, before husband notices the credit card bill getting high. lol. Told him i was interested in the MAD-1, but he doesn't know i've actually ordered it yet. lol. I do think we need to address our nutrition though, see my post neurotransmitters, and digestion, liver function, and cleansing body of toxins. I'm on herbal detox at the moment, and had mineral test, and cadnium was high on toxic metals chart, so detoxing that out of my system. Who knows what they are doing to our brain function and nervous system.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Prettyinside, 
HGH, human growth hormone is a good thing. It has other functions to. I think i have some info somewhere, will try to find it and post later.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

bling said:


> Malfie, i've just ordered some, although i have recently ordered quite a few tubs of seredyn, so if this is better, i might not use the seredyn as much, but i'm sure i'll use it eventually. Must stop ordering stuff now, before husband notices the credit card bill getting high. lol. Told him i was interested in the MAD-1, but he doesn't know i've actually ordered it yet. lol. I do think we need to address our nutrition though, see my post neurotransmitters, and digestion, liver function, and cleansing body of toxins. I'm on herbal detox at the moment, and had mineral test, and cadnium was high on toxic metals chart, so detoxing that out of my system. Who knows what they are doing to our brain function and nervous system.


Lol, so you still ordered the mad -1. Did it come yet?


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

bling said:


> Hi Prettyinside,
> HGH, human growth hormone is a good thing. It has other functions to. I think i have some info somewhere, will try to find it and post later.


I hope so!! What are the other beneifits? See I'm tall and I don't want to grow ANY further...


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow.. didn't see all the replies. Well I got a bottle of pharma gaba from the company natural factors. They make chewables and they taste good too. I got it at the vitamin shoppe. I think it's claims are accurate. It works a little better then 100-200mg of theanine. I take 2 chewables a day. I've noticed better cognitive effects, mild effects on anxiety(no biggy) , notice slightly more social skills as well. I think it's worth a try. 3/5


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Panic Prone said:


> Wow.. didn't see all the replies. Well I got a bottle of pharma gaba from the company natural factors. They make chewables and they taste good too. I got it at the vitamin shoppe. I think it's claims are accurate. It works a little better then 100-200mg of theanine. I take 2 chewables a day. I've noticed better cognitive effects, mild effects on anxiety(no biggy) , notice slightly more social skills as well. I think it's worth a try. 3/5


Arent you supposed to take 2 chewables 3 times a day?


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

The bottle says 1-2 tablets up to 3 times a day. Each tablet is 100mg of gaba.. which equals possibly 300mg of the effects of theanine in my experience. More isn't always better. I experimented with high dose of theanine 600mg, and 2 pharma gaba chewables. I experienced slight euphoria when I went to bed. Unfortunately this kept me up all night long and I didn't sleep and because of that I woke up with anxiety. So start off low.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

bling said:


> Malfie, i've just ordered some, although i have recently ordered quite a few tubs of seredyn, so if this is better, i might not use the seredyn as much, but i'm sure i'll use it eventually. Must stop ordering stuff now, before husband notices the credit card bill getting high. lol. Told him i was interested in the MAD-1, but he doesn't know i've actually ordered it yet. lol. I do think we need to address our nutrition though, see my post neurotransmitters, and digestion, liver function, and cleansing body of toxins. I'm on herbal detox at the moment, and had mineral test, and cadnium was high on toxic metals chart, so detoxing that out of my system. Who knows what they are doing to our brain function and nervous system.


Well, I hope PharmaGaba can help you. I also bought and have tried Seredyn but I didn't like it. I can't take any supplement that contains Valerian. For some reason Valerian makes my brain feel like cotton wool and I feel too groggy to function. I don't know how much Valerian is in Seredyn but it's enough to make me feel this way


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Malfie, there is other formulas which contain l-theanine without the valerian. Also, you can just take the l-theanine on its own.
HigherNature(uk) do a 'balance for nerves 'with it in, and contains b vits, melissa, taurine,magnesium,passionflower and of course l-theanine, 2 has only 50mg of l-theanine though. But i'm sure i've seen other products with it in. I'm not too keen on the valerian either, that is why i only use the seredyn as required, as they do work for me, and use either the balance for nerves or plain l-theanine the rest of the time.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it alright to take both l-theanine and pharmagaba together do you think. Also i'm wondering, is it better to take the pharmagaba daily or just as required. Retorical question really, because we are all new to taking it.

What if you are not deficient in this, what signs is there of getting to much, i'm guessing agitation.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

bling said:


> Malfie, there is other formulas which contain l-theanine without the valerian. Also, you can just take the l-theanine on its own.
> HigherNature(uk) do a 'balance for nerves 'with it in, and contains b vits, melissa, taurine,magnesium,passionflower and of course l-theanine, 2 has only 50mg of l-theanine though. But i'm sure i've seen other products with it in. I'm not too keen on the valerian either, that is why i only use the seredyn as required, as they do work for me, and use either the balance for nerves or plain l-theanine the rest of the time.


Thanks bling for the info. Just over the past few weeks I ordered some l-theanine 100mg and I like it, but I know I'd need more than 100mg for help with SA if, indeed, l-theanine can help me with this.
I already take a low dose of passionflower at bedtime and this helps me off to sleep, but I don't think even a higher dose would help with SA. I need to experiment with dosages more.
I've recently tried Picamilon and found it to be marginally better than l-theanine and as the two can compliment each other I'm next going to try both at the same time. I'll post my verdict


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

bling said:


> Is it alright to take both l-theanine and pharmagaba together do you think. Also i'm wondering, is it better to take the pharmagaba daily or just as required. Retorical question really, because we are all new to taking it.
> 
> What if you are not deficient in this, what signs is there of getting to much, i'm guessing agitation.


I don't know about taking PharmaGaba and l-theanine at the same time, but when taking any med/supplement that contains and/or boosts GABA, I'd be cautious about taking it every day for any length of time due to tolerance issues. What I didn't mention in a previous post is that some time ago I took one Seredyn capsule every day for a week and by the seventh day I felt absolutely nothing, as if I'd not taken it, but I can see how taking Seredyn can be OK for as-needed if it helps you.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

bling said:


> Is it alright to take both l-theanine and pharmagaba together do you think. Also i'm wondering, is it better to take the pharmagaba daily or just as required. Retorical question really, because we are all new to taking it.
> 
> What if you are not deficient in this, what signs is there of getting to much, i'm guessing agitation.


Read what I wrote on the first page. I combined 600mg of theanine with 200mg of pharma gaba and It boosted gaba too much. I received a stimulant like effect that kept getting stronger and stronger. I couldn't sleep and then I woke up with anxiety.

You probably can combine the 2 just start out with low doses. I find 2 chewables of pharma gaba on it's own do very little for anxiety. Slight enhancement in cognitive abilities however. After a couple days on it I realize it's overpriced for sure. They need to make it a 90+ count and charge under $20. Today I tried 3 chewables. I'm on 400mg a day of 5-htp however for my anxiety also.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I got my pharmagaba today, these are not chewable ones, and says to take no more than 2 a day, 100mg each. I took one 1/2 an hour ago, haven't noticed anything much so far. I think i would need at least 200mg together, will try that next time. I was reading a different forum yesterday trying to research it a bit more, there was some boffin on there that says, mind you she was talking about just gaba and also l-theanine, that high concentrations in the brain could affect other brain neurotransmitters like dopamine and serotonin, lowering them, so that worries me a bit, mind you, one minute she was saying not much gaba get through, so you would have to take large amounts then she was saying about too much in the brain, so does she know what she is talking about, she kept saying my professor says this or that. In Japan they are putting pharmagaba in coffee and chocolate, so i do wonder what the long term affects are if have to much over time. Can it unbalance the other brain chemicals? That is the question no one seems to address on all the ads about it. Anyway you answered my question about taking to much, it over stimulates. I don't plan to take it daily, just as needed, everyone says it is stronger than l-theanine, but so far it still hasn't affected me the same way as seredyn, could it be the high niacinamide in Seredyn. Could try niacinamide with my plain l-theanine together, probably cheaper, I read someone say she cured herself on 100mg of niacinamide and the herb rhodiola 600mg a day.
This lady on the other forum also said the b vits do nothing, i don't believe that, so perhaps i shouldn't believe anything she says.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Malfie,

I don't know much about Picamilon, but i will be interested in your experience taking both this and l-theanine together. I don't need to take stuff daily, but have heard from others that taking Seredyn or l-theanine daily, the effects can wear off. But 3 Seredyn together before dentist, that sort of thing, works a treat for me. I don't have to go to work, so i don't have to face the world daily, so i can get away with as required. Although i want to get a job, and also cope with my holiday this year, and try taking my driving test again, so it would be great to find something that doesn't lose its affectiveness over time. Still waiting for my mad-l to arrive, although i'm dubious it will work, but i'll give anything a try lol. I have to go out for a meal tomorrow, don't know whether to trust the pharmagaba to work or stick to my Seredyn.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

bling said:


> Malfie,
> 
> I don't know much about Picamilon, but i will be interested in your experience taking both this and l-theanine together. I don't need to take stuff daily, but have heard from others that taking Seredyn or l-theanine daily, the effects can wear off. But 3 Seredyn together before dentist, that sort of thing, works a treat for me. I don't have to go to work, so i don't have to face the world daily, so i can get away with as required. Although i want to get a job, and also cope with my holiday this year, and try taking my driving test again, so it would be great to find something that doesn't lose its affectiveness over time. Still waiting for my mad-l to arrive, although i'm dubious it will work, but i'll give anything a try lol. I have to go out for a meal tomorrow, don't know whether to trust the pharmagaba to work or stick to my Seredyn.


Did the PharmaGaba actually do anything? How does it compare to l-theanine?

I, too, don't need to take a supplement daily and I don't work either due to SA. I'm already on Amitriptyline 50mg at night which always gives me a good night's sleep and my doctor is still allowing me low dose Valium for social situations but this won't be forever, so I'm having to test these various supplements in readiness for when I don't have the Valium to rely on. I so wish the UK wasn't so anti-benzo, as Benzodiazepines are the only thing that have really helped me, and after 20 years of taking them, both daily and as-needed, most of the supplements I've tried so far have felt too mild.

I've still yet to experiment with the Picamilon and l-theanine together. I hope to do so during the week and will report back. I'm also still researching Phenibut. I've read bad things and good things, but if I try this I plan to start low. I may even order some PharmaGaba!


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I didn't really notice anything, only took 100mg. Will try more another day. I was just reading Seredyn site again, Q&A page. It says you can take even when taking gaba or taurine, so you can take together. It didn't actually mention pharmagaba though. I might try with low dose of both. I also read elsewhere that kava kava is okay to take, and they are trying to lift ban. I remember trying that years ago, then they banned it because of people having liver transplants because of it. This site says the pharmaceutical companies were worried because their sales were going down of anti anxiety drugs, so i reckon they had hand in getting it banned. Anyway i send an email to Seredyn asking about tolerance, as you said about effect wearing off by day 7. Have you not tried taking 3 together? I think you would really notice the difference.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

It was almost two years ago that I first tried Seredyn and about 30 minutes after taking my first capsule I came over feeling extremely drowsy. I also felt somewhat relaxed, but the drowsiness was really heavy and my brain felt muffled and I couldn't think straight. Only after trying Kalms, which contains Valerian, and Valerian on its own did I realize it was the Valerian that was causing the muffled brain feeling and probably the extreme drowsiness as well. So had I taken two capsules of Seredyn, or even three, I can only imagine what I'd have felt like and it was not a pleasant feeling :sigh 

However, I was also taking three times the dose of Valium that I'm taking now and the leaflet that came with Seredyn stated that it can potentiate Benzodiazepines, so this could possibly explain my reaction to it. So I think I'll probably wait until I'm off the Valium before trying more than one capsule of Seredyn, but I still have almost a full bottle left which is still in date and it would be interesting to see if it still makes me feel this way.

I gave it a fairly good test run by taking one capsule a day for a week. I didn't get much else done that week due to the drowsiness and muffled feeling, but I noticed this getting less and less with each passing day, and by the seventh day I really didn't notice that I'd taken it, and this would have been OK if it had still been helping with the anxiety, but it was doing nothing for this either :stu 

Everyone reacts differently to supplements it seems, and if I started taking Seredyn again for as-needed, I guess I may be back to the drowsiness and muffled feeling :sigh I'll have to give it another try!

Before these posts began I was on the brink of ordering some higher quality l-theanine, but then I started wondering about ordering PharmaGaba. How does this compare to 100mg l-theanine? It's said to be better? I do like l-theanine and I think that it's this in Seredyn that is the main anti-anxiety agent. 

I only started looking into supplements after the ban on Kava so I've not tried it. But a herbalist told me that after the Kava ban, a lot of people rushed out to buy Gaba but it didn't work! It has difficulty crossing the blood-brain barrier, and this is why I looked into Picamilon as this is Gaba molecularly bonded to Niacin which acts as a carrier for the Gaba and I actually find it on its own to be marginally better than l-theanine and will try both soon


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Malfie said:


> bling said:
> 
> 
> > Malfie,
> ...


Pharma Gaba is not helping me at all!!! :afr


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm, I'm sorry it's not helping. I don't think I'll be ordering now :?


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

U know what - i am going to do CBT - the "Attacking anxiety and depression" program by Lucinda Bassett I have here in my room.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

CBT never did much for me, at least not in the long term, but it does help some people, so I hope you can find help from it.


----------



## Prettyinside (Nov 2, 2006)

Malfie said:


> CBT never did much for me, at least not in the long term, but it does help some people, so I hope you can find help from it.


Thanks, I hope so too. I want to end my everyday battle. I'm on Lucinda Bassett's program.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't see how they can say pharmagaba is more effective than l-theanine. I can feel l-theanine working, pharmagaba does not have the same effect on me. I wish i hadn't bothered buying it. I'll stick with Seredyn for now. I have to go to PARENT's evening next week and my son has made appointments for me to see about 6 teachers to discuss his schoolwork.
Normally i send my husband or i can just about cope if we go together, this time i have to go on my own, as husband is away. I don't feel as anxious as i would normally feel just thinking about it, knowing i can take the seredyn gives me that confidence, and though i'm not taking it every day, i feel like i'm having some sort of shift in the way i think. Difficult to explain. Normally i would be freaking out by now, and trying to come up with excuses why i can't go. Trying to get husband to have day off work or something, anything to not have to go.
Also i went out for meal Sunday with my husband's family, and that was fine. Normally i would get a bit drunk before hand but don't drink anymore, as that doesn't solve anything, just makes you think you can't cope without it.
Anyway, i'm not sure if it is the l-theanine that is doing something or the niacin, i will have to experiment with taking that supplement alone maybe, i wouldn't think it was the valerian , taken herbs before and didn't do that much for real anxiety. Anyway for people who have given it a try and didn't think it worked for them, i would suggest giving it another go, but take 3 at once, and when needed.
Me saying that, makes me think perhaps i haven't given pharmagaba a fair trial. But that's what i think about it so far. 

I got my MAD-1 device the other day, i put it on wrong way round first of all and moaned it kept falling off and was going to send a email to them, until husband said you are wearing it wrong..hee hee
It is not as simple as they make out. You have to experiment with different points, and i'm still playing with it at the moment, will update about that at later date. Maybe be try it out at parent's evening?? Maybe not.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

By the way, gaba doesn't work very well, as you say doesn't cross bbb, but pharmagaba apparently does. I might try the picamilon, gaba attached to niacin you say, i still wonder if it the niacin helping me, i can't remember if i've already said, but i read somewhere, someone said they cured their SA by taking 100mg niacinamide and the 600mg of the herb Rhodiola.
I will probably try everything, and in different combinations at some point, to see what works the best. :lol


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

Bling, I'm sorry the PharmaGaba isn't helping you. I did wonder if it would! I know it's FDA approved, but approved for over-the-counter, and most supplements I've bought OTC have been way too mild! It's good you know that Seredyn helps you, this way at least you have something to hand for when you really need it! Rhodiola helps some people a lot, but I think mainly for depression. Maybe a lower dose helps anxiety though as it boosts Serotonin, and for this reason I, personally, can't take it as I'm already taking Amitriptyline (Elavil) which boosts Serotonin and does help with general anxiety but, unfortunately, not SA 

I took l-theanine again last night (different brand) but, to be honest, I didn't like it that much. l-theanine does relax me a bit, but then I start to feel quite depressed, not drowsy, but I have a low mood when on it. I still really like Picamilon, which is only Gaba bonded with Niacin. It relaxes me and also has an "up" feeling to it. It has no muscle relaxant properties, apparently, while l-theanine does, so for this reason the two can compliment each other. But I've still yet to try the two together as I've been plagued with migraines this week and have had to take Codeine, so I didn't think it would be a good test of the supplements!

Any joy with the MAD-1?


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

lol, so PharmaGABA is GABA just derived from a natural source, and yet this somehow makes it magically different? Please. GABA is Gamma-AminoButyric Acid. Doesn't matter where it came from. It's GABA either way. It barely crosses the BBB, and is virtually useless outside of placebo.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Update on MAD-1. I've tried lots of different points. Waste of money. I might send it back, but have to send it to New Zealand, how much is that going to cost. I agree with above poster, tried pharmagaba again, useless. FDA appproved, well it can't be any good then can it.???.LOL

Just come back from parent's appointments with teachers at the school. Had seven appointments. I took 3 Seredyn, wore the MAD-1, had several sprays of rescue remedy. I felt a bit shaky walking up to school but calmed down, and it went okay. It is such a sense of relief when it is over though LOL. I couldn't sleep last night. So Seredyn wins again. I'm sure it wasn't the mad-1, as tried it other days, but thought i'd wear it anyway.
I'm booking some driving lessons, have had several tests, but tests freak me out, and i do everything wrong. So am giving it another go, with the Seredyn, let you know how it goes.


----------



## Malfie (Mar 10, 2007)

When I read the website, somehow I thought the MAD-1 sounded like a gimmick. I once bought one of those ionizing bracelets, great testimonials, most probably fake, and it was! I think a lot of these things work if you believe they do, like a placebo effect for some. Sorry it was a waste of money!


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 11, 2005)

*My try with PharmaGABA*

Hi All:
I've been trying PharmaGABA on teaching days this fall, as--frustratingly--my anxiety has come back with a vengeance this semester and I'm trying to manage it without returning to Paxil (which I was on between September 2006-December 2007) or Ativan. (I moved away from prescription meds because I have a doctor who seemed perennially difficult about prescribing them and I just finally tapered myself off.)

The PharmaGABA has had a decent effect at keeping me somewhat calm, though I have to admit that even it doesn't seem to be able to ward off the worst of my panic attacks. I take three chewable tablets when I'm feeling panic about to set in before public speaking. While the start of the class is usually a bit of a rollercoaster, I feel that as the hour goes on--whether it's the GABA or just a placebo effect--I start to feel more calm and more on my teaching game.

My two cents anyway.


----------



## Apeaveli (Feb 11, 2009)

*Everyone is different*

Yo whats up guys, im new to this thread forum thingy. but first id like to say whats up and i have been reading your comments about Gaba etc. ppl say it works ppl say it don't work for em, its all on your brain your body etc. not one drug will do the same it does to someone esle meaning Gaba could work for me but that don't mean it will work as well for you. so just cuz you say it don't work cuz it didn't work for you don't mean it didn't work for me, feel me? ha ha. but yea i been battling Depression for Years and the Dr feed me this Bs about Take this pill it will help, Never did. so i stopped went to a Nutritionist and she Gave me Gaba and my Body mass Blow up ppl were like damn Tj what happened to you. im guessing it was my HGH raisin but i got addicted to drugs stop taking all my herbs Gaba etc, and yea back to Root one where i was before i started all of this now i try Gaba and it works i get totally Relaxed then about 2-3 weeks it gets me relaxed but not like it did from the start. anyone know why? prolly from my body getting use to it. and about this Pharma Gaba if they say it does what it does and the FDA has looked at it then they cant say it dose this n that when really it don't that would be False advertising Lawsuit. but im sure they would give u what i just did and say everyone is Different just because it worked for me don't mean it will do the same to you, so face it y'all cant diss Gaba it works you just need to get the mgs down when to take it etc. i could take 3 but the next person only needs 1 aday to feel how i feel.


----------



## John J (May 26, 2009)

New member here also, isnt everyone lucky today?

I started taking the Phama Gaba about a week ago. Let me start by saying i'm retired, work out and eat well. My wife says everyone should have as little stress in their lives as i do. If only it were that easy right?

I take one PG tablet a day and not sure if it's psychological or not but seems to settle my mind a bit. I've got a cross country trip to see some relatives coming up so i would normally stress a bit about that but this seems to be a little more managable than usual.

Full disclosure i also started taking a great multi vitamin so who knows what the cause of my excitement but i'm not complaining.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

bling said:


> By the way, gaba doesn't work very well, as you say doesn't cross bbb, but pharmagaba apparently does.


If it contains GABA, it doesn't. You can get some across with mega doses, but it's really not good on your body.


----------



## jjohnson70 (Feb 18, 2010)

Bling - Do you still use Seredyn? If so, how's it going?

It's been working great for me. Just wondering how things look for the long term.


----------

